# Question for Floating Weeks owners



## kalima (Jan 21, 2015)

I have recently acquired a floating week 1-52 EEY with Kaanapali Beach Club Maui. If I book, let's say, April or May 2016 but then decide I would prefer to go in December 2016 is it easy to get the resort to rebook it for me? Is that generally allowed? I think someone told me a while back it is ok to do that but not sure. I would like to know from members here before I ask the resort. Also how realistic is it that I may be able to get Xmas week or New Years? Being that I can only book 12 months in advance does December get fully booked up by the Collection Members at 13 months? What I am trying to do is get Dec 2016 but think I should book something before that in case I am unable to find anything in Dec. Any tips/tricks info is appreciated. TYI


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 21, 2015)

Call the resort.  

Every resort is different.  

At one resort I own I book July 4th one year out then see what my friends and family want.  My resort lets me change the date as long as what I want in return is available of course.


----------



## jerry1050 (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome to DRI! I also own a floating week at Kaanapali. At first, when it was Sunterra, you had the right to exchange for ANY week, Christmas and Thanksgiving included. DRI says no. Those are now premium weeks and they translate everything into points. BUT those weeks aren't really trust points either (figured this out yet-they get you coming and going) so you don't qualify for the 13 month advance booking. I also own a measly 2500 points in the trust but what could I book for that, or even 5000, if I saved points and they won't let me combine them prior to 12 months out. 
They even have a special arrangement with II; you can't bank points with II. Only with DRI. There is an II rep for DRI. My II catalogue is for DRI owners only.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 31, 2015)

The pool of weeks in the trust collection is separate from the pool of weeks for deeded owners, so you don't have to worry about being able to book 12 weeks out instead of 13.


----------



## kalima (Feb 4, 2015)

*Interesting...*

because I have a deeded week and also a few little points in Hawaii Collection DRI says that because I am a multiple contract owner I can in fact book my deeded week 13 months in advance Happy happy


----------



## artringwald (Feb 5, 2015)

kalima said:


> because I have a deeded week and also a few little points in Hawaii Collection DRI says that because I am a multiple contract owner I can in fact book my deeded week 13 months in advance Happy happy



Interesting! Did you buy the points resale? Are they in the Club? I have a deeded week in the Club, but can still only book 12 months out.


----------



## kalima (Feb 5, 2015)

*Well...*



artringwald said:


> Interesting! Did you buy the points resale? Are they in the Club? I have a deeded week in the Club, but can still only book 12 months out.


............We got the WEEK resale BUT the points (2500) we bought from the developer...I book my week directly with the resort of course...The resort told me that it's 12 months unless I am a multiple contract owner and then it is 13 months...so I told them that I have points with the same resort (they didn't ask if they were bought from the developer)...and they said that as I am multiple contract owner I can book 13mths out for my deeded week!....I am really really happy about this


----------

